# Endoscopy with General Anesthesia



## bkuehn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pediatric GI performs an endoscopy exam to remove a foreign body of the esophagus but the code 43215 indicates a 'moderate sedation' but a general is required - how would this be billed?

Second question is during the endo for foreign body he does a biopsy - what modifiers would I use on each code?

My advance thanks for assistance.


----------

